# your opinions on 200sx bumper vs: gtr front



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

on my SER: im not really sure what to do. my bumpers are messed up but the sideskirts are good. i decided ona 98 style rear bumper with stock sideskirts now for the front....







this bumper would replace my messed up front bumper with the oem look and the fogs fit perfectly.

then theres the gtr bumper which looks badass and very similar to the OEM front bumper (^pic above) but it sits about an inch lower than the skirts and its more expensive.

and i really would like any reccomendations for a 2 1/2 driving light that really lights it up (is that the right size for the erebuni gtr bumper?)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

xt_out said:


> on my SER: im not really sure what to do. my bumpers are messed up but the sideskirts are good. i decided ona 98 style rear bumper with stock sideskirts now for the front....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OEM bumper with stillen lip will flow perfectly for your car... since u already have the se-r side skirts and a 98 rear bumper i think itll look really slick and clean with that set up.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i am partial to the OEM look


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It depends on what you want to do with the car.

Street/Race = OEM w/ lip
Show = GTR


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

im planning on getting the GTR kit soon for my sentra. Ill post some pics when i get it on my car.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i think more of a street/race thing. i can't keep my car clean enough for show and its gonna be my daily driver once i sell the sentra (im already driving it  )
i like oem too! think the invader hood will look out of place?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The invader hood will be a bit much for that set up, but who gives a fuck... if you like it, do it  :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> The invader hood will be a bit much for that set up, but who gives a fuck... if you like it, do it  :thumbup:


yep what sean said !


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

lol...yeah its pretty extreme but i think the triangular line angles from the grill on b-14s matches with the invader hood. it won't look too shabby and OEM's way cheeper. im just gonna make this all functional as fast as possible!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

check out my cardomain site. i have the gtr bumper, se-r skirts and stock rear. it might help you in your decision with some pics


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks katana (especially the profile shot!) ! im being pressuried by the WA.SP to get my car legal before inspection. i'm thinkin oem bumpers. i hope the car sits low enough once i drop it. i like 'em low looking.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yea i like the low looking b14s too, thats why i dropped mine 2"


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i like b14kid's dropped sentra.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm a fan of the GTR bumper (I had one b4 the accident). It is a very nice and strong bumper, but it is alot lower than you think, It's very easy to scrape the bottom of the bumper. Also, there aren't many non-ricy fogs that fit those holes right. I think the OEM one looks just fine.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm a fan of the GTR bumper (I had one b4 the accident). It is a very nice and strong bumper, but it is alot lower than you think, It's very easy to scrape the bottom of the bumper. Also, there aren't many non-ricy fogs that fit those holes right. I think the OEM one looks just fine.


yea i know , ill guess ill end up getting the oem fogs since i dont wanna put any in the middle..and the side holes are pretty big for the small fogs sold everywhere


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I wonder if those holes are too small for my FF200 driving lamps...

Seth


----------

